# Persian: I'm extremely hungry.



## seitt

Greetings,

How do you say “I'm extremely hungry.” / “I'm ravenously hungry.” / “I'm so hungry I could eat a horse”? (All these three mean the same thing but the second and the third are more idiomatic.)

One thing I heard sounded like 'شدگشنمه' (shadgoshname).

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

شدگشنمه -> شديد گشنمه
روده كوچيكه، روده بزرگه را خورد
اينقدر گشنمه كه مي‌تونم يه گاو درسته را بخورم = اينقدر گشنمه كه سنگ سياه هم جلوم بگذاري مي‌خورم


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.

Please could you explain روده كوچيكه، روده بزرگه را خورد?

Does the ه at the end of the words for 'small' and 'big' mean 'is'?

Why خورد? Doesn't that mean 'he ate'?


----------



## searcher123

The answer for both of your questions is yes. Albeit if you want an exact answer, I should say this ه is a sign of معرفه (i.e. something such as "the" at English) practically, but no problem if you translate it as "is" at this sentence too. In other word, you can translate it as "the small intestine ate the colon".

As you know, humans have two bowel: small intestine (or روده‌ي كوچك because it is thinner) and colon (or روده‌ي بزرگ because it is thicker). Food is absorbed by small intestine and colon  just will absorb water and salt. In other word, small intestine is the main bowel for our hunger.

When we say روده كوچيكه، روده بزرگه را خورد (i.e. آن روده‌اي كه كوچك است، آن روده‌اي كه بزرگ است را از شدّت گرسنگي خورد) that mean "I'm so hungry that my small intestine ate my colon as a food to rescue me from dying!".


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, how very graphic!

Actually, this idiom shows an impressive degree of anatomical knowledge on the part of the Iranian people.

Btw, sorry about the delay - we had to have some house repairs carried out, so I got caught up in that for a few days.


----------



## seitt

Here's another equivalent which I think I heard. It sounded like گلولامش golulāmeš. Do you have such a word or anything like it?

I'm reasonably hopeful that I haven't completely misheard as it had 'گلو' in it. The only slightly strange thing was that it was pronounced with zamme on the first syllable - I had thought it was either 'galu' or 'gelu'.


----------



## searcher123

گلولامش have not any meaning for me and unfortunately I cannot reproduce any similar correct version for it too.


----------



## seitt

Not to worry, many thanks anyway.


----------



## seitt

> روده كوچيكه، روده بزرگه را خورد


Please, how would you pronounce this sentence exactly?


----------



## aramesh

searcher123 said:


> شدگشنمه -> شديد *گشنمه*
> روده كوچيكه، روده بزرگه را خورد
> اينقدر گشنمه كه مي‌تونم يه گاو درسته را بخورم = اينقدر گشنمه كه سنگ سياه هم جلوم بگذاري مي‌خورم



Sorry if I interfere...but I'm curious to know if *گشنمه* is as frequently used as *گرسنمه*

Thanks a lot,

Aramesh


----------



## Aryamp

seitt said:


> Please, how would you pronounce this sentence exactly?



Roode koochike , roode bozorge râ khord

I'm pronouncing it the way it's written, however in colloquial pronunciation it's more natural to say : roode bozorga ro khord


----------



## Aryamp

aramesh said:


> Sorry if I interfere...but I'm curious to know if *گشنمه* is as frequently used as *گرسنمه*
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Aramesh



گشنه is also a very common word, however it's more often used in informal speech while گرسنه has a wider usage both in formal and informal language.

Google search for گشنه returns  344,000 results , but for گرسنه the number is 1,410,000  also a quick glance at the results reveal that گشنه is often found in people's blogs and writings while many instances of usage for گرسنه come from news websites or other websites with a formal style of writing.

When I search for the informal/colloquial writings گشنمه vs گرسنمه  the results are 168,000 to 27,500 in favor of گشنمه which means people in conversational-informal speech mostly use گشنه instead of گرسنه. 

The search for the formal phrases is different : گرسنه ام vs گشنه ام  the results 110,000 to 13,200 in favor of گرسنه ام    which shows in a formal setting people tend to use گرسنه and also overally گرسنه is more frequently used.


----------



## seitt

> roode bozorga ro khord


Thank you so much, Aryamp - it's truly fascinating to see how this final E becomes an A before رو (ro). This rule seems to be valid whatever the nature of the E. I imagine the only exception would be after the number 3 (سه), perhaps, as there would be too little left of the original word?


----------



## aramesh

Aryamp said:


> گشنه is also a very common word, however it's more often used in informal speech while گرسنه has a wider usage both in formal and informal language.
> 
> Google search for گشنه returns  344,000 results , but for گرسنه the number is 1,410,000  also a quick glance at the results reveal that گشنه is often found in people's blogs and writings while many instances of usage for گرسنه come from news websites or other websites with a formal style of writing.
> 
> When I search for the informal/colloquial writings گشنمه vs گرسنمه  the results are 168,000 to 27,500 in favor of گشنمه which means people in conversational-informal speech mostly use گشنه instead of گرسنه.
> 
> The search for the formal phrases is different : گرسنه ام vs گشنه ام  the results 110,000 to 13,200 in favor of گرسنه ام    which shows in a formal setting people tend to use گرسنه and also overally گرسنه is more frequently used.



Thanks a lot for this exaustive reply...I usually use گرسنه ام
I'm defintely a formal person! 

Aramesh


----------



## Aryamp

seitt said:


> Thank you so much, Aryamp - it's truly fascinating to see how this final E becomes an A before رو (ro). This rule seems to be valid whatever the nature of the E. I imagine the only exception would be after the number 3 (سه), perhaps, as there would be too little left of the original word?



You're welcome  and Yes that's right, I think the pronunciation of 3 was discussed before in one of the previous threads, I don't remember which one though. But yes if the word ending in E is more than one syllable then E changes to A before "ro" when speaking quickly.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clarified now.


----------

